# Sex lubes



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Do the new sex lubes that promise more intensity do anything different than regular Astroglide or KY? If so is it worth switching?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Personally I don't like some of those "fire and ice" lubes. If you are going for something like that I would suggest trying it out on your body before you try it with your partner. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Coconut Oil

Amazon.com: coconut oil

I've tried most of the common retail brands, KY, Astroglide, etc..but this stuff is by far the best as far as feel, taste, longevity.

Those special his/hers lubes are no good.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I figured this thread was going to die a lonely death. I use Astrglide it is slick.enough, I just wondered if the claims I.saw on tv were remotely true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

We like the Astroglide silicone lube the best, it never dries out or gets sticky, and has no taste to speak of (my wife will suck my c*ck after I have used this lube for PIV sex without complaining about the taste...).

The other thing I have found is that I will last longer using a silicone lube than I will without. Sometimes, albeit rarely, I will find that there is not enough friction to get off from PIV when using it, but I could count those times on a couple fingers.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

We use KY warming gel, and while I won't say that it adds much in the way of "intensity", it sure feels good going on.

And it's alot of fun to use on her boobs, too.

So there you go; double the TMI for your money.


----------



## MissMe (Feb 26, 2013)

tacoma said:


> Coconut Oil
> 
> Amazon.com: coconut oil
> 
> ...


Does it stain clothing?


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Sex tarts strawberry punch flavor. As far as flavor goes, it's the best I've ever tasted. It smells amazing too. 

I agree the his/hers don't do much for me as a woman other than a warm sensation, which is pleasant sometimes. I like it on my b00bs especially. Yeah.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I second the motion for the Astroglide silicone lube. The water based ones get absorbed quicker so you need to keep reapplying more often. Tried the his/hers before and didn't notice anything remarkable at all.


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree. I discovered coconut oil and will never go back to other lubes. It's awesome!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

MaritimeGuy said:


> I second the motion for the Astroglide silicone lube. The water based ones get absorbed quicker so you need to keep reapplying more often. Tried the his/hers before and didn't notice anything remarkable at all.


Agree on the his/hers, meh at best.

Sliquid Silk (with an S in front, not to be confused with Liquid Silk) is water/silicone hybrid that we like a lot.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I will put in a third for coconut oil. Feels great, smells great, and even tastes good. Can use it for everything even as massage oil, and it's cheaper than anything from the sex store.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Coconut oil is great, like everyone else said. I'm not ok with putting petroleum or silicone into my hoo-ha. She prefers to go all organic and that's just too many chemicals.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Another vote for coconut oil. There really is nothing better. Anything with sugar is a huge no no for me, as I get yeast infections at the drop of a hat. And anything with a bunch of chemicals makes my skin crawl.

We buy coconut oil by the gallon and use it for a ton of things, from cooking and baking to hemorrhoids


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Coconut oil is a super food,. so good for you. I use it as much as I can in cooking, smoothies etc.

Just thought I would add that in and to tell you that we don't use lube  Maybe one day if I need it the coconut oil will be a handy tip to know.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh and here is a tip for the women, Mega Vit E capsules are supposedly good for female libido, lubrication. Not sure if it is true but I do take them daily and have never needed lube. Also eating a healthy diet I am sure helps with all things sexual.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Lon said:


> I will put in a third for coconut oil. Feels great, smells great, and even tastes good. Can use it for everything even as massage oil, and it's cheaper than anything from the sex store.


Does it wash off easily?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You don't need to wash it off. You just rub it in.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Sex lubes*



Thound said:


> Does it wash off easily?


Yeah what Hope said, just rub it in. if you need to wash it off before it absorbs just use soapy water (plain old water doesn't seem to cut through it, but it doesn't feel greasy or oily).


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

MissMe said:


> Does it stain clothing?


I'm never wearing clothes when I'm near it


It has washed right out of a couple of sets of our sheets though.

I only know because my wife was amazed, she thought we had destroyed a new set and mentioned it.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, we use a lot of coconut oil and I can't think of anything it's stained.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm only half joking when I say I'm worried about the sat fat content.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

There's SO much more to the whole sat fat thing than mainstream dogma talks about.

Do some googling on it and see - it really is awesome stuff


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> There's SO much more to the whole sat fat thing than mainstream dogma talks about.
> 
> Do some googling on it and see - it really is awesome stuff


Will do, I trust you to know your dogma. Thanks for It's Not Hot in Here, helpful, I just wish I read it BEFORE.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

coconut oil is good, it's healthy and you can even use it on your skin for wrinkles.... Sorry, getting a little too kinky there...


Beware of anything with glycerin in it as glycerin is a form of a sugar and that can lead to yeast infections. So can most flavorings.

I had a girlfriend that seemed to be allergic to a lot of the available lubes and I found one called Yes that was all natural and that she didn't react to. It's made in England and I had to get it through the internet but it really worked for her.

I personally don't like the silicone ones, but then again that was with her. Maybe she didn't like them - I forget. Perhaps I should give them another try.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

We use Astroglide silicone lube and are happy with that. I am curious about the coconut oil though...is it easy to clean up? Will it stain clothes or sheets? My wife is diabetic and prone to yeast infections...will coconut oil raise the risk?


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

I second the silicone based lubes. They are AWESOME!! Never dry up. All of the other "tingling sensation" seem to be more of a burning sensation. Except the one from Kama Sutra, it's minty green don't remember what it's called.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> We use Astroglide silicone lube and are happy with that. I am curious about the coconut oil though...is it easy to clean up? Will it stain clothes or sheets? My wife is diabetic and prone to yeast infections...will coconut oil raise the risk?


Coconut oil is antimicrobial and antifungal, it will help prevent candida.

Nature’s Candida Cure: Coconut Oil Solves Yeast Problems

edit: it also helps regulate blood sugar when ingested too - high in saturated fats, but apparently the healthy kind:

http://www.doctoroz.com/blog/charles-mattocks/benefits-coconut-oil

get the virgin coconut oil, not the hydrogenated stuff.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Lon said:


> get the virgin coconut oil...



They have coconut oil for Virgins???


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Lon....I will try it. I love the smell of it too!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Holland said:


> Coconut oil is a super food,. so good for you. I use it as much as I can in cooking, smoothies etc.
> 
> Just thought I would add that in and to tell you that *we don't use lube*  Maybe one day if I need it the coconut oil will be a handy tip to know.


Huh...I guess I never really stopped to think about the whole lube thing. We don't have to use any either. Even for fun between the boobs, there's plenty of it naturally, sometimes too much, and it tastes better too...

The coconut oil intrigues me though.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Huh...I guess I never really stopped to think about the whole lube thing. We don't have to use any either. Even for fun between the boobs, there's plenty of it naturally, sometimes too much, and it tastes better too...
> 
> The coconut oil intrigues me though.


Was starting to feel like the odd one out with the lube thing. 

We keep coconut oil by the bed for massages,, love it as it is so good for your skin.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Sex lubes*



Holland said:


> Was starting to feel like the odd one out with the lube thing.
> 
> We keep coconut oil by the bed for massages,, love it as it is so good for your skin.


Well, the thread IS about "sex lubes" after all... It's not like lube is needed all that often, it's just a nice bonus to be able to use the same thing as massages for the more intimate aspects instead of needing to have all sorts of bottles for various different jobs, lol.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lon said:


> Well, the thread IS about "sex lubes" after all... It's not like lube is needed all that often, it's just a nice bonus to be able to use the same thing as massages for the more intimate aspects instead of needing to have all sorts of bottles for various different jobs, lol.


:iagree: :iagree:

We rarely use it as lube either. But the older I get, the more it is needed unfortunately!!


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Another vote for the coconut oil. I started using it a couple of years ago and I never went back to the other stuff...


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Honestly Ive only run into this if a woman had too much to drink and saliva always worked.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Coconut oil is on the top of my favorite list. I also use grape seed oil or almond oil at times too. We don't have to worry about condoms though so this works well for us. Please be sure not to use any of the oil products if you are using a condom. The oil degrades the condoms.

If we are looking for a little something to amplify things, Penthouse Make Love Warming And Tingling Lubricant 5 oz. - TS1091357 - A Place For Passion is a good one and more affordable than KY's version of this. I would spot test it prior to use just to be sure you don't have a reaction to it, which someone with sensitive skin could have. People that like these products, really like them, those that don't, really don't. I have friends that love these and some that could care less to ever use them again.

As far as water based lubes, when they start to dry out, just add a few drops of water. It rehydrates it effectively and saves more lube for later on.

My favorite water based lubes include Koala Strawberry Margarita Flavored Lubricant - 6 oz. - HLL-K08 - A Place For Passion since this line is natural and made with women in mind. (they have a wide variety of flavors and even have a glow in the dark one) I also like this one Water Slide Water Based Personal Lubricant- 4 oz. - EB-HPL002 - A Place For Passion as it is ph balanced and no glycerin (which can cause yeast infections) or a bunch of other less than desirable ingredients.

Water based lubes are best for condoms and for use with toys.

Lubes have done wonders for our love making. As we age, we need it more often.


----------

